# vivarium tinting



## yasminnnn (Mar 20, 2010)

I know someone with a tinting business and he was telling me about the benefits of getting windows tinted. 

So, 99% of uv is deflected and its also energy efficient,keeping heat out/in. 

You can get a clear film as well so you wouldn't even see that its tinted. Surely this is perfect for vivarium? Stopping uv output being lost and also helps combat the loss of heat through glass. 

Has anyone done this? Is there a reason it wouldn't/couldn't work?


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

UV output won't be 'lost' as such as glass does a pretty good job of stopping UVB anyway. If you put a UVB tube outside a window you won't get much UVB on the other side (as far as i'm aware).
With tinting it stops the UV rays getting in to the car and stops the sun getting in your eyes.

Not sure how you can have clear tint as that defeats the object of tinting.


or are you talking about in glass vivs / fish tanks?


----------



## yasminnnn (Mar 20, 2010)

Apparently there's a film you can get which is clear and purely to stop the sun/heat getting into your car/house but your windows look the same.

Anything with a large percentage of glass


----------



## Mackem (Mar 18, 2010)

yes you can get a clear film that will block harmful UV and reflect upto 80% infrared radiation, so I guess in theory you'd be right. 

i suppose keeping heat in is our main problem so this may be worth a little research...

hmmmmmm interesting thought there !


----------



## lazydog (Dec 18, 2009)

I tried this on a wooden viv for CWD's on the glass doors to try and stop nose rub and found they could see a reflection that made them more attracted to the glass area so you might solve one problem and create another.:2thumb:


----------



## Mackem (Mar 18, 2010)

lazydog said:


> I tried this on a wooden viv for CWD's on the glass doors to try and stop nose rub and found they could see a reflection that made them more attracted to the glass area so you might solve one problem and create another.:2thumb:



was that clear film ?


----------



## yasminnnn (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm guessing that wasn't clear film though because you wouldn't use something clear to combat that problem.


----------



## Mackem (Mar 18, 2010)

ok :blush:


----------



## yasminnnn (Mar 20, 2010)

Mackem said:


> ok :blush:


lol wasn't aimed at you sorry I was just saying to lazydog (?) who said about it. As the point is that a clear film would be used.

Unless anyone can come up with a reason why this is NOT a good idea (chemicals ?? something else?) then I'll be getting one of my vivs done to see if it makes a notable difference.


----------



## lazydog (Dec 18, 2009)

No it was not clear film its was the car window tint stuff could still have same problem IMO: victory:


----------



## ian_lawton (Apr 19, 2007)

mmm clear window tints that reduce heat coming threw windows?? id like this very much as my room gets boiling when the sun is out! and i mean boiling, was considering getting a.c but if i can stop the heat getting in in the first place..

know where i can get the stuff?


----------



## Mackem (Mar 18, 2010)

most window tinters will offer the service


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

most window tinters would steal your soul too! professional tinting isn't the cheapest thing to buy.. 
If you can get the tint it'll be easy enough to do but make sure you do it on the outside glass if it's for a lizard.


----------



## yasminnnn (Mar 20, 2010)

Yeah, the idea is for it to be done on the outside of the glass.

Apparently doing it yourself can be very hard to get perfect.. no one wants creases lol.
Although he is considering just selling the film to people cut to size if they'd rather do it themselves/to make it cheaper.

Lazydog: How could a clear film over glass make it more reflective and cause a problem with nose rubbing?


----------



## lazydog (Dec 18, 2009)

yasminnnn said:


> Lazydog: How could a clear film over glass make it more reflective and cause a problem with nose rubbing?


Just my opinion if i am wrong i am wrong good luck with your experiment:2thumb:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

yasminnnn said:


> Yeah, the idea is for it to be done on the outside of the glass.
> 
> Apparently doing it yourself can be very hard to get perfect.. no one wants creases lol.
> Although he is considering just selling the film to people cut to size if they'd rather do it themselves/to make it cheaper.
> ...


viv glass will be a lot easier than car glass as you can do it on a flat panel. Most people try to do car ones with the window in place; but when it's out and flat it's a lot easier and you can give it enough time to dry.
I did consider proper tinting on my old beardie viv to stop the dogs tormenting it but never got round to it.


----------

